# MV Anangel Elegance



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

I have just returned from a short passage onboard Anangel Elegance, a part loaded capesized bulker, down the China coast from Jingtang, a new port in the Bo Hai to Taicang on the Yangtze carrying out an assessment of navigational practices. Not being a China Coast man it was a new experience in my 54 year maritime career? I was staggered at the continuous volume of traffic, plus multitudes of fishing vessels throughout the 6 hour passage. At no time were there less than 30 vessels within 6 miles and for much of the time many more. The Master was on the bridge for most of the trip as visibility rarely exceed 2 miles! 

Perhaps you China Coast veterans can comment or confirm this is just normal? It's not a job for the feint hearted. 

At 72 I really should give this up, but still get a buzz.

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Never been down that coast but I always assumed someone is looking out for a bigger ship..ahha well you would do.


----------

